# [SOLVED] Trendnet TW100-S4W1CA



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greetings,

we have our three computers hooked up to the abovesaid router and I would like to know if I should disconnect the network cable when I am doing a virus scan in Safe Mode? It has been a regular routine for me to disconnect it yet some sites had said that it is safe to leave it linked to the router while performing scans in safe mode. Is this a safe practice?

All help would be greatly appreciated at this moment in time.

thanking you in advance.


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Trendnet TW100-S4W1CA*

(Close thread - SOLVED)


----------

